# New Cages



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> Ok so these are new cages... The first cage is Cheerio(will be adding a ledge in a bit) on the bottom, than Pablo, than Teresa. The other is Elvis (ditto to the ledge) than Apple.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

mouse_chalk* wrote: *


> Aww WOW! What a lot of cages! I love them! looks like they have loads of room...
> 
> I'm glad my connectors came in handy


JadeIcing* wrote: *


> mouse_chalk* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm glad my connectors came in handy
> ...


irishbunny* wrote: *


> Uh! Your cages are so cool, I wish I could get my hands on NIC grids.


mouse_chalk* wrote: *


> JadeIcing* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


Sabine* wrote: *


> irishbunny* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Uh! Your cages are so cool, I wish I could get my hands on NIC grids.
> ...


mouse_chalk* wrote: *


> sabine when the forum comes back i'll try and find you the barcode number... if you put that in the website it will bring them up but you can't find them otherwise... or give it to staff and they can look it up!


irishbunny* wrote: *


> Ya I went up to the Limerick B&Q and they didn't have a clue either.


Sabine* wrote: *


> Oh thanks, I'll try that. I am also going to be in England next week and I may have a look in some DIY stores (and pet stores of course) David keeps muttering about too much luggage.....:whatever


JadeIcing* wrote: *


> Sabine* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh thanks, I'll try that. I am also going to be in England next week and I may have a look in some DIY stores (and pet stores of course) David keeps muttering about too much luggage.....:whatever
> ...


mouse_chalk* wrote: *


> JadeIcing* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Sabine wrote: *
> ...


Sabine* wrote: *


> mouse_chalk* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


mouse_chalk* wrote: *


> Sabine* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...




JadeIcing* wrote: *


> Sabine* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


BlueSkyAcresRabbitry* wrote: *


> Ooh very nice!
> I like the triple one.
> I wish my bunners could be inside so bad. They'd have such cool NIC condos....ugh only another few years before I have my own place!! haha!
> Emily



Happi Bun* wrote: *


> Awesome! They are bunny condo's, hehe. Very nice!


soooska* wrote: *


> Where do they open so they can get out?:?
> 
> susan


JadeIcing* wrote: *


> I will take a pic to show that soon.


luvthempigs* wrote: *


> soooska* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Where do they open so they can get out?:?
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the door.


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 14, 2009)

So you attach each grid so that it can be flipped up to open for access to all parts of the cage?

Good idea! 

Ever have any problems with anyone trying to escape?


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2009)

Ohhh, nice! I like them, Alicia!

What are you using for flooring? My little Apple looks so comfy in there!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2009)

So had to shuffle a few buns around. 

Umm making some changes to the cages. The other cages not those.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

Wyatts Cage (like the cans? we had been working all day in the room)






















Trios cage


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2009)

is this what you were doing while i was bugging you with text messages lol

should have told me to bug off,lol. They look great


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> is this what you were doing while i was bugging you with text messages lol
> 
> should have told me to bug off,lol. They look great



Nah had fun "talking" to you. :biggrin2:

Dallas was being a dork during that.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are nice cages


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, I can't wait till we can get somewhere that has the pannels. I want one of these for Mousse and Becca so bad! They look amazing!

*dies* I see the chiller channel and...a POMERANIAN! Why must you torment me? :grumpy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice cages. It looks like you have cornered the market on NIC panels!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Wow, I can't wait till we can get somewhere that has the pannels. I want one of these for Mousse and Becca so bad! They look amazing!
> 
> *dies* I see the chiller channel and...a POMERANIAN! Why must you torment me? :grumpy:


Cause I can with out trying. :coolness:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Nice cages. It looks like you have cornered the market on NIC panels!


I am lucky. Clearence, people who no longer want them. Working at Target and getting a discount. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nice cages. It looks like you have cornered the market on NIC panels!
> ...




May bunny fortune continue to shine upon you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*I pray it does! *

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> ...


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 22, 2009)

Our closest target is over 2 hours awayand our walmart nor kmart carries them ssd:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Our closest target is over 2 hours awayand our walmart nor kmart carries them ssd:


Ouch. That sucks.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Our closest target is over 2 hours awayand our walmart nor kmart carries them ssd:


Most of them have online ordering, don't they?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 22, 2009)

I could not find the right ones(to big of spaces) and with shipping.... We where due to go to the city where Target is both last month then this month but we have yet to go. I looked on c&c but apparently they are loads cheaper at target? I can get the ties for like $1 for 100 so all I need is the grids. I just want a nice two level 2 x 3 grid cage for them


----------

